# TV stand



## M109rPilot (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
My name is Jason, IM from Va Beach Va. Im looking to build a small tv stand that will hold up to a 46 inch LCD tv. I dont want to do anything elaborate. Just something about 2 ft tall and about 3 ft long. The only storage that is needed is for a PS3 and Wii and the controllers and games. It doesnt have to have any doors, maybe just some shelves. Does anyone know of or have any plans that I may be able to use?

Thank you,
Jason


----------



## mvr53 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just completed my frist project ,40 inch tv stand ,pretty easy ,Check out my photos if you like i can email you the plans. i found on the net.
mvr53 michael


----------



## rod (Feb 10, 2009)

mvr53 said:


> I just completed my frist project ,40 inch tv stand ,pretty easy ,Check out my photos if you like i can email you the plans. i found on the net.
> mvr53 michael


Hi Michael the cabinet looks great. Could you let me know were I could get the plans from


----------



## rod (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Michael the cabinet looks great. Could you let me know were I could get the plans from


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks great! Love your,, "work bench"!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Jason! Greetings from Portsmouth! Best of luck with your project. You're a pilot huh? Navy pilot? If so the Norfolk Navy base has a very nice woodshop should you find yourself needing more tools. I should know it was "my" woodshop for 4 years until I bought my house. 

Anyway, Take care and best of luck!

KC


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

mvr53 said:


> I just completed my frist project ,40 inch tv stand ,pretty easy ,Check out my photos if you like i can email you the plans. i found on the net.
> mvr53 michael


I'd love to have your plans for the TV cabinet. I have designed one, but I like yours better. Here is the one I designed. I used Google SketchUp to do it.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

I recently built a custom one that was designed to make my wall-mounted TV look as if it were on the stand. It will hold toys in baskets on the bottom shelf, DVDs and knick knacks on the middle shelf, and has two top-hinged doors for the AV equipment. A soundbar will go on top and the subwoofer to the side.

I had originally intended to make a custom unit with exhaust fans, a small area for IR repeaters, and built-in cable management... but I'm new to woodworking in general so I figured I'd make something simple first 

It's currently in the finishing room (aka the garage) with its second coat of poly drying.

However, this is what I'd love to make a copy of with some minor modifications:

http://www.standoutdesigns.com/stor...5030-Solid-Wood-Entertainment-Center-p281.htm

One of the coolest features:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jason, I'm just across the road a bit at Oceana. Here's a few pics of a simple design I am using for my 46" TV. I don't have plans at the moment but can take some quick measurements and shoot them to you if interested. Let me know.

BTW, it was our coldest day in VB on the day my wife wanted it painted so had to go inside. She was nervous the entire time thinking I was going to get on the couch...ha. 

[email protected]


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

hi Jason, i am in the in the drawing up stage myself of a tv stand i just looked at one in bestbuy and they are pric$$$$$$ the top is 75"long 20"deep and 18" high it is for a 67"tv but i just go to the store and look at what they have ,i go home make the changes that i want and goto work and have fun in my shop :yes:



*"THE SHOP OF TOP"*


----------



## naruto0822 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice this is a very great work Buddy! You've impressed me. I hope I have the skills like yours.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

I have plans for this one as well. Happy to share.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

PLANS SHMANS!! I just fly by the seat of my pants when I build somethin'. And it shows :wacko:. But seriously I just get an idea, draw it up, then figure out how to build it.

Nice job on those stands guys. I'm actually in the midst of a TV stand for my game room. Nuttin fancy. I'll post pics when its done...if it looks good :smile:. 

I've already tossed the scratch paper...err..plans.


----------

